# Good, but cheap amps



## XxJoeBlowxX (May 22, 2008)

This is just for my knowledge, how much does a pretty good beginner amp cost. 

There aren't many requirements, it jsut has to have a few built ineffects, basic ones like distortion, and a few more. And it doesn't have to make my ears bleed but playable in a not too public are, like a high school class room


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What is your budget? 

How do you define "cheap" ?

Dave


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*two options*

As i see it you have two options (my $.02)

1) small wattage modelling amp. Fender, Vox, and Roland have some good ones around 10-15 watt. I've heard good things about the roland one.

they have a variety of sounds, depending on your band, 15 watts could be used at a practice or a gig (i use my ycs50 in 15 watt mode all the time), and modelling in them is decent these days. it's not the holy grail of amps, but they are pretty cheap, small and do a decent job. you can play them low volume in your house or apartment too. they are not vintage or boutique and probably, no one will tell you that you have the best tone in the world.

2) low watt tube amps, like champ 600, epi Jr, crate 5 watt, etc. these are for tube heads who like tube distortion, and want kind of a blues tone with a bit of dirt. they are cheap, sound ok, but are one trick ponies. granted, it's a pretty good trick.

so first ask yourself what kind of music your going to do, and what tool you need for thhe job, then go to L&MQ or steves etc. and try a bunch out. there are a lot of reviews around here too.

good luck

gene.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I've got a Vox DA5. It's not really large enough for public venues, but if you're only going to play for yourself it can't be beat. $150 new.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

this would probably be better in the Amp section.

One suggestion, don't buy an amp based on built in effects. In fact, buy one without effects. By using pedals, you can have a choice of what you use, you aren't stuck with what the manufacturer thinks it should sound like.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

good and cheap dont go together. quality and affordability do.

a used roland cube 30, Vox AD30VT, Line 6 Spider III 30W come to mind.


----------



## SquierDude (Aug 16, 2008)

I've got a Traynor DG30D 30- watt, I think it is pretty good for a beginner. It has a Celestion Super 65 12" speaker. It has a clean and an overdrive channel. Overall I think it is a good for people who are starting out.

Here's The Link: http://www.traynoramps.com/products.asp?id=355&cat=56&type=4


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fender Vibro Champ or Vox AD30VT are two that are of the better quality.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

oh and to answer the cost? $300 or less.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The Traynor DynaGain series is worth looking into for sure.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

+1 for the Rolands. I have a Cube 30X and it is a great little amp for the money.


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

+1 on the Roland as well. I just bought the Cube 30X a couple of days ago, and I am glad I bought it. I love the Acoustic effect on it. 

Good Luck on your amp search.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> good and cheap dont go together. quality and affordability do.
> 
> a used roland cube 30, Vox AD30VT, Line 6 Spider III 30W come to mind.


I have to agree with the Line 6. It certainly won't sound like a BadCat, but it's not horrid either - especially on the cheap


----------



## dustyoldamp (Dec 29, 2008)

Budda said:


> oh and to answer the cost? $300 or less.


a vintage 70's silverface champ would clock in at around $300.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Agree with the above, and if you're into a metal/rock amp, I'd add a Marshall Valvestate (stay away from the MG series tho).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Agree with the above, and if you're into a metal/rock amp, I'd add a Marshall Valvestate (stay away from the MG series tho).


i wouldnt even get the marshall (having owned an MG) - i'd look for a used peavey bandit instead.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

The Traynor DG series are great beginner amps. Simple and well built, and the sound is not bad at all. They even have Celestions in them, granted not greenbacks but hey. I picked up two of the 15 watters to run stereo through a Digitech multipedal. I don't play professionally, so I couldn't justify spending the money for a good tube amp. No matter how much I lust for one...lol

They're miles better, IMO, than the Marshall MG amps. Those are just rubbish!


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Agree with the above, and if you're into a metal/rock amp, I'd add a Marshall Valvestate (stay away from the MG series tho).


Hi! 
I got a MG100dfx 1x12 combo...n very not statisfied with it.
Let say its not my cup of tea.
Do they are known to be crappy amp?
This is my back-up amp..just start using it recently
Thanks


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

dustyoldamp said:


> a vintage 70's silverface champ would clock in at around $300.


yup, my favourite amp
if i needed versatility id just add a few pedals, but i dont. 
ive got one of those valvestate marshalls, had it since 1992 or thereabouts. always works no matter what. sounds pretty bad though lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Hi!
> I got a MG100dfx 1x12 combo...n very not statisfied with it.
> Let say its not my cup of tea.
> Do they are known to be crappy amp?
> ...


you can get useable tones out of them, you just have to know how.

**that FDD button should *always* be in**

step one: overdrive channel, that contour knob: keep it at 0. this is the most mids. the bass at 4, the mids at 8 and the treble at 7 - decent sounds here, adjust gain to taste.

step two: the gain on the drive channel. keep it fairly low.

step 3: that gain boost on the drive channel? dont touch it unless you want to play some heavier stuff.

clean channel: tweak as you please.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Budda said:


> you can get useable tones out of them, you just have to know how.
> 
> **that FDD button should *always* be in**
> 
> ...


Thanks i try this.I allready keep fdd engage,but to me it kida alway sound cold...Hard to get a warm fat tone...must be great for metal..i guest


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

no, they're not that great for metal lol.

a warm fat tone will involve a touch of grit from the gain knob. neck pickup on the clean channel does wonders too, as well as blending pickups (if you can) on the drive channel.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

For sure i will tried this,Thanks
still is sound kinda of frigid vs any of my silvertone or full tubed amp,Imo
I did tried it a few way before...nevr like this i guest


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

i olso got a peavy studio pro112...no effect,except reverb,but much better sound in general,but I left it out of town,at a freind's house
marshal's reverb are a bit lame..no? at least in the mg100dfx


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i like the reverb on the MG's *shrugs* i also like the delay, and i also like using both at once.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Budda said:


> i like the reverb on the MG's *shrugs* i also like the delay, and i also like using both at once.


You know there someting i like about it actually..it give me extra reach for the top shelf standing on it..while its widht an off to sits a few Redbull...didnt tried both at once tho:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I hear good things about the Blackhearts!


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Budda said:


> you can get useable tones out of them, you just have to know how.
> 
> **that FDD button should *always* be in**
> 
> ...


I tried these setting,and got a better tone,thanks
But i guest iam to much part of the''crank it up to 10 brigade''
to go easy on that gain knob.
and thats what the silvertone are all about


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Personal choice....*

VOX Valvetronix...I've had a 15W (AD15VT) for about 5 years now...just love it for low volume practice and recording. And...it's about 22 pounds, easy for old boomers like me to carry (LOL).

The thing that really sold me over the Cube and Line 6 series was not only the variety of tones available...but also the nice punhcy "Fender-ish" clean sound.

At the end of the day...it comes down to personal choice. Try before you buy.


----------

